# Tucuman - Argentina



## Joseph85 (Jun 9, 2009)




----------



## Joseph85 (Jun 9, 2009)




----------



## Joseph85 (Jun 9, 2009)

*Urban Life*



Uploaded with ImageShack.us




Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Joseph85 (Jun 9, 2009)




----------



## Joseph85 (Jun 9, 2009)




----------



## sebvill (Apr 13, 2005)

Beautiful Tucuman! dont know the city yet but Ive heard very good things about it. Ive heard is a little paradise in northern Argentina with a life rythm more similar to Buenos Aires than those of the other northern cities of Argentina that are more calm. 
Like in any other Argentine city I see you can find very good old architecture in Tucuman.

One recommendation, do not put so many pictures in one page. Is hard to load and people get bored before they get to see anyhting of the good stuff.


----------



## Joseph85 (Jun 9, 2009)

More coments please


----------



## Joseph85 (Jun 9, 2009)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Joseph85 (Jun 9, 2009)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us



















Los 2 mas altos, la Torre Muñecas y la Torre San Martin al fondo


----------



## Joseph85 (Jun 9, 2009)

[/B]


----------



## freeonrdavin (Sep 13, 2011)

I've had my 7D for a little over a year


----------



## Joseph85 (Jun 9, 2009)

freeonrdavin said:


> I've had my 7D for a little over a year


????


----------



## Joseph85 (Jun 9, 2009)




----------



## Joseph85 (Jun 9, 2009)

Beatifull city


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

Nice updates from Tucuman...:cheers2:


----------



## Joseph85 (Jun 9, 2009)




----------



## Joseph85 (Jun 9, 2009)




----------



## Joseph85 (Jun 9, 2009)

sebvill said:


> Beautiful Tucuman! dont know the city yet but Ive heard very good things about it. Ive heard is a little paradise in northern Argentina with a life rythm more similar to Buenos Aires than those of the other northern cities of Argentina that are more calm.
> Like in any other Argentine city I see you can find very good old architecture in Tucuman.
> 
> One recommendation, do not put so many pictures in one page. Is hard to load and people get bored before they get to see anyhting of the good stuff.


Thanks and I hope that one day visit


----------



## Joseph85 (Jun 9, 2009)

Next page


----------



## Joseph85 (Jun 9, 2009)




----------



## Joseph85 (Jun 9, 2009)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Joseph85 (Jun 9, 2009)

Edit.


----------



## Joseph85 (Jun 9, 2009)

Edit.


----------



## Joseph85 (Jun 9, 2009)

[/B]












Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Joseph85 (Jun 9, 2009)

[/B]



[/B]













[/B]








Manuel Canseco/panoramio.com


La Gaceta


----------



## Joseph85 (Jun 9, 2009)




----------



## Joseph85 (Jun 9, 2009)




----------



## Joseph85 (Jun 9, 2009)




----------



## Joseph85 (Jun 9, 2009)




----------



## Joseph85 (Jun 9, 2009)




----------



## Joseph85 (Jun 9, 2009)

Edit


----------



## Joseph85 (Jun 9, 2009)




----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

great shots from Tucuman...:cheers2:


----------



## Joseph85 (Jun 9, 2009)

Thanks Linguine :cheers:


----------



## Joseph85 (Jun 9, 2009)

[/B]


----------



## Joseph85 (Jun 9, 2009)




----------



## Joseph85 (Jun 9, 2009)




----------



## Joseph85 (Jun 9, 2009)

---------->


----------



## Joseph85 (Jun 9, 2009)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Joseph85 (Jun 9, 2009)

------->


----------



## Joseph85 (Jun 9, 2009)

(c) *Victoria Fernández / flickr.com*


----------



## Joseph85 (Jun 9, 2009)

*For those just visiting the thread an information on the location of the province and a city map*



Downtown






















































/4120/5447977067_1556240b4b_b.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## Joseph85 (Jun 9, 2009)




----------



## Joseph85 (Jun 9, 2009)




----------



## Joseph85 (Jun 9, 2009)




----------



## Joseph85 (Jun 9, 2009)

Web site: http://web.tucumanturismo.gob.ar/index.php?l=cambiado


----------



## Joseph85 (Jun 9, 2009)




----------



## Joseph85 (Jun 9, 2009)




----------



## Joseph85 (Jun 9, 2009)




----------



## Guajiro1 (Dec 23, 2012)

Joseph85 said:


>


I like this picture very much kay:


----------



## Joseph85 (Jun 9, 2009)




----------



## Joseph85 (Jun 9, 2009)

https://www.facebook.com/MetropolTucuman


----------



## Joseph85 (Jun 9, 2009)




----------



## Joseph85 (Jun 9, 2009)

*Dome of the Judiciary Palace

Building constructed in 1936*


----------



## Guajiro1 (Dec 23, 2012)

*The house where Argentina's independence was declared:*


Casita de Tucumán- Fachada Frontal y Entrada- por turismocordoba, en Flickr


----------



## Joseph85 (Jun 9, 2009)

https://www.facebook.com/MuniSMTucu...2315123823816/544700795585247/?type=1&theater


----------



## Joseph85 (Jun 9, 2009)




----------



## Joseph85 (Jun 9, 2009)




----------



## Joseph85 (Jun 9, 2009)

https://www.facebook.com/tucumantur...0.1407085550./798540150170767/?type=3&theater


----------



## Joseph85 (Jun 9, 2009)

Tucumán in 3D

Square Independencia










Stadium "Monumental










Mountain San Javier, Yerba Buena










Shopping Portal Tucumán










Courthouse










Park July 9










New Terminal



















"Lower"










Old Terminal










Historic Walk










Historic House










Center










Square Urquiza










 http://www.lagaceta.com.ar/nota/602684/tecnologia/google-earth-and-shows-tucuman-3d.html


----------



## Joseph85 (Jun 9, 2009)




----------



## Joseph85 (Jun 9, 2009)

https://www.facebook.com/tucumanturismo?fref=ts


----------



## Joseph85 (Jun 9, 2009)




----------



## Joseph85 (Jun 9, 2009)




----------



## Joseph85 (Jun 9, 2009)




----------



## Joseph85 (Jun 9, 2009)




----------



## Joseph85 (Jun 9, 2009)




----------



## Joseph85 (Jun 9, 2009)




----------



## Joseph85 (Jun 9, 2009)

*(C) Don Ernest / Flickr.com*[/URL]


----------



## Joseph85 (Jun 9, 2009)

*Fuente*


----------



## Joseph85 (Jun 9, 2009)

tucuman gal__792595538 by Tucumán Turismo, en Flickr

Tucumán de noche by jaltuc, en Flickr


----------



## Joseph85 (Jun 9, 2009)

amistoso-cat0vs0teresa-1 by mariano cs, en Flickr


----------



## Joseph85 (Jun 9, 2009)

San Miguel de Tucumán by N i c o_, en Flickr

24 de Septiembre esq. Maipú by jaltuc, en Flickr

Av. Wenceslao Posse by jaltuc, en Flickr

Teatro San Martín y Nueva Legislatura by jaltuc, en Flickr


----------



## Joseph85 (Jun 9, 2009)

*Tucumán, Argentina*




























*Alta Vista Drones*


----------



## Joseph85 (Jun 9, 2009)

https://www.facebook.com/javier.zevi/


----------



## Joseph85 (Jun 9, 2009)




----------



## Joseph85 (Jun 9, 2009)

https://www.facebook.com/javier.zevi/


----------



## Joseph85 (Jun 9, 2009)




----------



## Joseph85 (Jun 9, 2009)




----------



## Joseph85 (Jun 9, 2009)




----------



## Joseph85 (Jun 9, 2009)




----------



## Joseph85 (Jun 9, 2009)




----------



## Joseph85 (Jun 9, 2009)




----------



## Joseph85 (Jun 9, 2009)




----------



## Joseph85 (Jun 9, 2009)




----------



## Joseph85 (Jun 9, 2009)

https://www.facebook.com/eltucumanoOK/videos/1548923931849829/


----------



## Joseph85 (Jun 9, 2009)




----------



## Joseph85 (Jun 9, 2009)




----------



## Joseph85 (Jun 9, 2009)

*Who Tucumán is known as ' Eden of America ' and ' Garden of the Republic '. * 

_ Presentation of the province in the International Fair of Tourism, the FITUR of Madrid. _ Mariano Hevia, technician in tourism and the director for Tucumán's Tourist Development 










The nicknames ' Eden of America ' and ' Garden of the Republic ', added to the climatic information: everage temperature 20ºC, they us define accurately the paradise tucumano. And it explains many things and helps to understand the important historical paper of the Tucumán in the origins of the Republic of the Argentina and his economic weight at present. It is not a chance that, being the province of minor extension, is denser populated. 


* For what Tucumán is it the " Garden of the Argentina? * Tucumán is named " the Garden of the Republic " exactly by his biodiversity in flora and fauna. It is the tiniest province in the country, nevertheless in his small extension it has a great diversity of regions: the zone of yunga or basal jungle of mountain, intermountainous valleys and arid semidesert zones. But in the zone of the plain, of Tucumán's San Miguel and surroundings, exactly the climatic kindness does that it is a very rich region in flora and fauna, what it are the gardens, the basal jungle... Really it is very rich and because of it it is named a " Garden of the Republic ". We have read that different of Tucumán's characteristics is the abundance of vestiges of former civilizations.

* What can say to us of the gastronomy and the wines? * Today in Tucumán everything what it has to see with the vitivinicultura, the wine production, has grown very much. There are 19 warehouses that are producing wines with several types of vine-stocks: malbec, cabernet sauvignon, torrontés... It is a new production. There are other provinces that have more tradition, but Tucumán already goes more than 10 years in this incursion of producing wines. Of these 19, 9 already they are generating tourist visits and, from the 9, 5 they differed on the national level, exactly with a certification of tourist quality, for being adapted for the visit. They all are in the same region, in the Valleys Calchaquíes

* It seems to be that also it is a land of numerous festivals ... * Tucumán's province really possesses a wide calendar of festivals and traditional holidays, many have the national categorization and others to provincial level. The most out-standing national sound: The Holiday of the Pie; Tucumán is known fundamentally in the gastronomy as the Pie; those of Tucumán are the richest, port it does to itself there this national holiday.

* Tucumán presumes of a good air connectivity ... * Which grew very much in the latter years across a very good management. The demand grew very much, so much of corporate as of tourist and a great effort did to itself to improve the air connectivity and that today we are, with more than 59 weekly flights connected to the principal centers of emission and big cardinal, as Cordova and Buenos Aires, with his own links with the rest of the country and worldwide. Across LATAM we are having direct flights to Santiago of Chile, Lima and soon we are going to have (from June) flights to San Paul, with direct connections to Europe.

* A message for our readers, numerous in the whole Spanish-American world, specially in the Cone South. * The message for all the readers is that they have to know the Argentine North, so many Tucumán as the rest of the North, because the culture, the identity, the landscapes that there has Tucumán and the rest of the North are only. The experience is going to be very wealth-producing. Really, so much the gastronomy, the landscapes, the culture and for especially the amiability and the kindness of the people it is something that is going to fill them with joy and to be going to give them the only experience.


----------



## Joseph85 (Jun 9, 2009)

*Horizonte Drones*


----------



## Joseph85 (Jun 9, 2009)

*José Ignacio Longo*


----------



## Joseph85 (Jun 9, 2009)




----------



## Joseph85 (Jun 9, 2009)

Fuente https://www.instagram.com/eltucumanook/


----------



## Joseph85 (Jun 9, 2009)

*Alta Vista Drones*


----------



## Joseph85 (Jun 9, 2009)




----------



## Joseph85 (Jun 9, 2009)




----------

